# Clear drilling



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 20, 2013)

I am wondering how to make a drill-hole polished? I am making a clear acrylic tube and have to drill out 1/16. Any special methods to make it so you can see what's in the tube easily?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

You may find some ideas here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/see-through-blank-106028/


----------



## Akula (Jan 20, 2013)

fire


----------

